# NARS sheer glow broke me out!!!



## kimichanga (Feb 14, 2013)

HELP! I have been on endless searches to find my HG foundation and I swear I thought Nars sheer glow was finally it! Even had an exact color match and was sooo good that it looked like perfect skin (if applied lightly w/hands of course). I have been on a color match for YEARS and Nars was sooo beautiful and pretty and felt like silk...just felt absolutely nice! It breaks me out =( Please don't lecture me on diet and skin care. I stopped using makeup for YEARS cuz I am sensitive to certain ingredients but Bare minerals doesn't break me out but I am looking for foundation, not powder or mineral makeup. Almay is the only one that doesn't break me out but it doesn't look anywhere near NARS. I am thinking of trying the dupe which is neutrogena healthy skin but idk..I tried L'oreal true match and that made me more dry and break out as well. I haven't tried clinique foundation, bobbi brown, laura mercier but I have tried shiseido (too heavy), chanel (hazardous), and Lancome and benefit and lancome is the closest color match but still a tad bit off and they all make me break out even benefit =( IDK what to do...anyone have this same problem? I love nars so much, I am sad! I have not tried MUFE yet either...also I search all my beauty products through EWG (skindeep cosmetic database) before trying or purchasing...that site tells me how hazardous each product is from a rating of 0-10 (10 being highly toxic)..I try to stick to hazardous 4 and under...Bare minerals is hazardous 3 BTW.


----------



## SistaPlease (Feb 14, 2013)

YES! i was IN LOVE with my nars sheer glow and it was breaking me out so bad. every time i wore it i would get 2 or 3 new spots on my jawline! i kept eliminating things, until the only thing left to eliminate was my nars. once i stop using nars sheer glow my break outs stopped. i was really upset too because i loved everything about nars, except for the horrible acne!

i currently using Neutrogena healthy skin and its a pretty close dupe for nars. it doesnt really give you the same coverage, neutrogena is sheerier, but it DOESNT break me out. you can build on neutrogena healthy skin and it wont look cakey. i have also tried MUFE face and body and i really like that. it sets, but still gives you a dewy look to the skin. it is also water based and is really good for people that are acne prone. it doesnt give the same amount of coverage as nars, but it is buildable.

i normally have my neutrogena healthy skin foundation stock piled and when i want to try something else i get a sample to see if it breaks me out, if it does i go back to my neutrogena. its my staple! i hope this helped! let me know what you end up doing!


----------



## kimichanga (Feb 14, 2013)

THANK YOU SO MUCH! I will try MUFE as well. I'm so sad about NARS I love the finish and look, such a bummer! I will also purchase neutrogena and let you know soon. Have you tried other drugstore brands? I am not a drugstore user lol but I'm more so open now than I was before. You have made up my mind on neutrogena. I was thinking of getting Revlon photoready, colorstay, maybelline Fit me, and the Almay TLC. Have you tried any of those? I tried L'oreal True match and I DID NOT like it at all! It made me more dry and it broke me out after the 3rd day or so.


----------



## SistaPlease (Feb 15, 2013)

i have never tried revlon color stay because it just seemed too heavy for the type of foundation i like to wear, but i have tried revlon photoready foundation and that is another one that i really liked. i cant remember having any breakouts (or anymore than normal) with it and it gave me a very dewy finish. people complain about the glitter chunks in it, but you cant really see them on your face, just in the bottle. the only other drugstore foundation that i have tried is loreals truematch lumi. i got a good color match with it, but for some reason it never really work out well for my skin. i think it was too sheer and i didnt really get the dewiness that i got from neutrogena or revlon photoready.

something that i have been wanting to try, but havent yet is revlon nearly naked. its suppose to be a lighter weight version of colorstay, and i have heard a lot of good things about that. i wouldnt really mess with it if you have super oily skin. i have normal/dry skin myself.

honestly, once i tried neutrogena i was like ok, im done! this is my drugstore foundation. but i still like to try other things... hope this helped!


----------

